# iPad 3 Aol mail help



## Kevin39 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi
I am on craigslist a lot buying and selling things when trying to send someone a email and want to attach a Picture to the email.I click on the staple it will Bring up a window take photo or choose existing and I choose choose existing but it will not Open it up to where my pictures are for me to attach one to the email. Ever since I updated to the iOS 8.0.2 it was working great before I updated. To iOS 8..0.2 can anyone please tell me how to fix this? I am using Google chrome. Thank you


----------

